# Garneding Question



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in South Florida, so this is the beginning of my growing season. I have some volunteer cantaloupes coming up in my tomato bed because there were some seeds in the compost I added to the bed. Is that going to be a problem? Should I pull them out or see what happens?

Thanks


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

I would pull the canteloupes and dehydrate or can them. Canteloupes are a vine plant and will take up alot of space in the garden. Keep an eye out once you have pulled everything that you should just to be sure no suprises pop up!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

It shouldn't be a problem. You can just let the cantaloupes do their thing. The tomato you can just let them grow on a fine (if possible). However, we often use the square foot technique I'm blogging about this at: My Heirloom Seeds the information there should be helpful.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with Desert Marine... leave them... they will spread out around your tomatoes and will actually shade the soil and keep it from drying out. Of course... more plants means more water... but that is a minor issue. The Square-foot gardening concept actually has you mix plants... e.g., plant around your corn so it will shade the less sun tolerant plants.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If they are seeds from a packet or seeds from heirloom plant fruit that you composted, I would just leave them in there and plant my tomatoes around the. You might as well use every inch of ground for all its worth! WoadWarrior made an excellent point as well in that they will minimize the amount of water you have to apply to keep the soil moist by shading it from direct sun light. That can be a good thing and work for you to your advantage. The one little piece of advice I will share though is make sure you space the tomatoes out far enough a part to allow some sun light in to the plants below or they will vine up the tomatoes and take away some of the sun light they need to produce well. Dont ask me how I know this....


----------

